# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Springen [generell / auf Flachwasser]

## SvenWillMeer

Hi Leute,

generell probier ich mich ein wenig in Richtung Arijibe. So bei Hack ber ne Welle hpfen luft, wobei ich da auch nicht wirklich hoch kommen. Bei der letzten Session mit "recht viel" Speed ber Flachwasser geheizt und abgesprungen das lief auch berraschend 2-3 mal echt gut. Gefhlt so hoch das aufjedenfall die Finne draussen war. Landung ging auch. Aber alles andere als ein kontrollierter Sprung.

Daher die Frage: Kann mir jmd die Technik zum Springen erklren? Die ganzen Moves Videos gehen iwie immer alle davon aus das das jeder hinbekommt und sagen immer nur "man springt ab". Nur wie?! Gibts da irgend nen Trick bei? Ich seh die ganzen Freestyler die springen auch wenn sie deutlich langsamer sind, das schaff ich net. Sogar mit hoch und runter wackeln bekomm ich das Brett nicht in die Luft. Da muss es einen Knackpunkt geben!

Hinzu kommt das ich mit 95 Kilo auf meinem 115er Freewave recht langsam in Fahrt komme, es dauert immer ein wenig bissl ich auch Geschwindigkeit kommen um mit meiner Technik zu springen ^^ 

Vielleicht knnt ihr mir ja mal Tipps geben! N Video hab ich leider nicht.

----------


## FreundDerSonne

Der Absprung fr Freestylemanver ist schon etwas anders als der Absprung fr einen chop hop. Beim chop hop versuchst du ja ehr die nase mglichst hoch zu bekommen und die Finne ein bisschen aus dem Wasser - also insgesamt hoch zu springen. Beim Vulcan versuchst du flach und weit zu springen und die Nase unten zu halten. 
Manche Leute sagen, man springt bei den Freestylemanvern "ber den vorderen Fu ab, statt ber den hinteren". Mich hat das eher verwirrt. Ich bin den Vulcan am Anfang auch immer ber eine Welle hoch abgesprungen, um ein Gefhl fr die Rotation zu bekommen. Die Landung wird dadurch aber verdammt schwierig. Ich habe auch gedacht, ich kann nicht ohne Welle abspringen. Irgendwann hatte ich dann ein Gefhl dafr und es war kein Problem ohne Welle zu springen.

Die ersten Male dachte ich auch, ich springe nicht sehr hoch. Wenn man das aber mal auf Video/Foto sieht, springt man meistens doch sehr viel hher als gewollt.

Vom Gefhl her ist der Vulcan/Spock ehr mit einem Nose Pivot beim Skateboarden zu vergleichen. Leichte Hoch-Tief-Bewegung und nach vorne lehne, damit die Nose ins Wasser spitzelt.

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen: Geduld und einfach sehr oft ben. Alles andere kommt

----------


## SvenWillMeer

Danke fr die Antwort. Ich habe letztens auch noch diese Beschreibung gefunden:

"Versuch doch, beim nchsten mal auf dem Wasser, schn Raumschot zu fahren, vordere Hand (Masthand) neben deinen Trapeztampen zu setzen und die hintere schon weit greifen. Achte nicht aufs Wasser(Welle), bring dein Rigg ber das Brett nach Luv. Im Moment des Absprungs ffnest du dein Segel, gehst leicht in die Knie und pumpst dich nur einmal kurz hoch(Pop)".

Also seh ich das Richtig das ich durch diesen "Klimmzug" am Rigg mich quasi nach vorne katapultiere? Und das in die Knie gehen ist trotzdem dann eine Sprungbewegung oder?

"Leichte Hoch-Tief-Bewegung und nach vorne lehne, damit die Nose ins Wasser spitzelt." Also ist das ber den vorderen Fuss springen quasi wie beim Skaten wenn ich nen Olli spring? Vorderer Fuss hoch, hinterer hinterher und dann den vorderen wieder runter um die Nose aufs Wasser zu bringen?

----------


## tobsen

Der Vergleich mit dem Olli beim Skaten kommt schon ganz gut hin, pushen, poppen, ziehen... bei den Spock o. Air Jibe Versuchen wrde ich mich nicht ganz so stark aufs poppen konzentrieren sondern eher aufs Umgreifen. Ich springe fr Spocks gefhlt fast gar nicht sondern versuche nur das Brett umzulegen, so verlierst du weniger Geschwindigkeit bzw. das Heck taucht nicht ab....
Beste Gr.

----------

